
Bluff: Beautiful graphs in JavaScript - sant0sk1
http://bluff.jcoglan.com/
======
JoelSutherland
There are dozens of these. I'm a jquery fan so I like flot. Here are a bunch
of others:

<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/charts/>

<http://solutoire.com/plotr/>

<http://www.liquidx.net/plotkit/>

<http://code.google.com/p/flot/>

<http://www.ejschart.com/>

~~~
Flemlord
Which is best?

~~~
JoelSutherland
Sadly it depends. I find Flot the most pleasant to use but from memory it is
missing some important features. (I last used it ~1 year ago)

ESJChart is really feature complete, but bloated and has a bad interface.

I would try Flot first, and if it doesn't meet your needs try the YUI one.

~~~
pivo
I just used flot a few days ago and was really impressed. Especially with how
it does time series so easily. You just hand it a bunch of dates, which may
include irregular intervals or gaps, and it figures out a reasonable
representation for the data so it looks consistent. Really really nice and
simple to use too.

------
iigs
They are nice looking charts.

There's a weird label positioning issue (label text stays a fixed width from
the left edge of the screen, not the left edge of the chart) with Google
Chrome, but not with Windows Safari or Opera.

~~~
shawndrost
I saw that earlier -- but it looks fixed now?

------
doodyhead
I have yet to see free, client-side charting/graphing that works as well as
commercial alternatives. We recently started using Flash-based charts called
FusionCharts. They're a little expensive, but are well worth it if graphing is
a central part of your web app.

------
liuliu
I love to develop javascript library!

